# Mrs Scar's Sourdough Cinnamon Rasin Knot



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is some really good Cinamon Rasin Mrs Scar did 
Waiting for the dough to rise


Getting ready for the oven just after braiding and getting the egg wash



Just out of the oven and smelling oh so good 



A little slice of heaven 



thanks for looking


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 27, 2010)

That's some good looking bread.  You'd better hang on to Mrs. Scar!


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I can smell that.  MMMM good!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice lookin stuff, my compliments to Ms. Scarbelly


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Next month is 25 years and I tell everyone she was happy at least one of them but not all in the same year!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well Mr. I want you to run right over there to Mrs Scars and pat her all apondthe back and shoulders that is some really awesome lookin bread there.


----------



## bassman (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice looking braid!  I really do love sourdough.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks good..........maybe toasted with cream chz.


----------



## walle (Jan 28, 2010)

Man, that looks really good, Scar!  Give the Mrs's our compliments.
Tracey


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 28, 2010)

Ahhh, sourdough and cinnamon. Two great things that gotta go great together!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2010)

I just had Mrs Scar read the thread and she thanks all of you for the encouragement and said " I gotta start baking some more"  Oh Dang for me!!! 

Thanks to all


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Scar tell Mrs Scar she can bake for me anytime...


----------

